# How can I get back into working with children with Special needs on the costa del sol



## haylz (May 10, 2009)

Hey
Wonder if anybody has any ideas.........

I am a trained Portage Home visitor which means I use play to help children to progress in all areas of their development no matter how complex and have worked with children from birth to 5yrs back in the uk.

At the moment I am teaching in a school in the costa del sol but am trying to find out if there is any way I can get back into special eduaction......

So far I've come up with the fact that children are schooled in mainstream spanish schools or home educated......... 

Does anybody know if there is any support for little tots and their families or has anybody got any idea how i can get back into this type of job before needing to be completely fluent in spanish to have any chance of getting into the spanish school system

looking forward to any replies Haylz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

haylz said:


> Hey
> Wonder if anybody has any ideas.........
> 
> I am a trained Portage Home visitor which means I use play to help children to progress in all areas of their development no matter how complex and have worked with children from birth to 5yrs back in the uk.
> ...


Hi Halz, so what sort of school do you teach in at the mo?? I assume its not a state school? Can they not give you any help or advise?? I´m saying that cos I havent a clue lol. I´m sure that someone who knows will be along to help shortly

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I have to say that surely you are in a much better position to find out from within the system. Somebody within your school must know. 

As for home-schooling I am very surprised with your comment - it is my clear understanding that this is not allowed for within the Spanish system. Can you please expand?


----------



## haylz (May 10, 2009)

hi thanks for the replies so far ..... I'm at an international school at the moment ..... not drawn much info from being there as most people have only been involved in the private sector and they rarely have children with special needs in the school.

as for the home schooling it was a forum tread I read a while back on a different site ..... so as you can understand the information may have not been correct.

This is something I'm really passionate about and I'm trying to find out as much as I can !!

Thanks Haylz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You should search this forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/4366-homeschooling-spain.html


----------



## haylz (May 10, 2009)

thank you for replies any help is fantastic


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess it would be horrendously complicated to start something up yourself with some kind of affiliation/help from local schools/health centres/ayuntamiento?? or am I talking nonsence ?????

Jo xxx


----------

